# Rectangular bowl?



## Barb (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm not sure if this would be classified as a bowl or small platter. Anyway, this is made out of maple burl that I got from @Allen Tomaszek awhile ago. It's the first time I kept the corners on anything I turned. As a whole I like how it turned out but I can see slight toolmarks on the inside which I'm not happy about. I sharpened my tools a lot more often but I've come to the conclusion that I don't like turning air. Lol!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 19, 2020)

That would look cool with a small bonzai plant nested in it. Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 19, 2020)

What's shaken, Barb? You all ok?

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Barb (Oct 19, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> What's shaken, Barb? You all ok?


Thanks Mr. Peet. We're good. The Tsunami was over 600 miles away from where we are.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 19, 2020)

Cool looking platter! Love the missing corner, makes it even more interesting.

I think even with very sharp tools and experience, you will still end up with tool marks. Just seems to be the nature of the beast, and the way wood flexes when turning. I pull out the 80x paper and sand spots with lathe off, then sand again while spinning to try and even things out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Oct 19, 2020)

That’s pretty awesome Barb! I love the things people create. I would never have thought of that. Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Oct 19, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Cool looking platter! Love the missing corner, makes it even more interesting.
> 
> I think even with very sharp tools and experience, you will still end up with tool marks. Just seems to be the nature of the beast, and the way wood flexes when turning. I pull out the 80x paper and sand spots with lathe off, then sand again while spinning to try and even things out.


Thank you. I did lots of sanding with the lathe both on and off and I started with 60 grit. It looked much worse before I started but I got to a point where I said that's good enough and went with it. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 20, 2020)

Congrats! This requires a ton of skill! Glad you are leading the way for us! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb (Oct 20, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Congrats! This requires a ton of skill! Glad you are leading the way for us! Chuck


I don't believe I'm leading anything but I thank you for the vote of confidence. :)


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 20, 2020)

Great looking piece barb,i tend to say”good enough” too,I still do sometimes,ok more often than not(habit I’m working on breaking)but the times I go ugggg and keep sanding are worth it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Oct 20, 2020)

T. Ben said:


> Great looking piece barb,i tend to say”good enough” too,I still do sometimes,ok more often than not(habit I’m working on breaking)but the times I go ugggg and keep sanding are worth it.


Thank you. I need to work on breaking that habit too. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 20, 2020)

Incredible Barb. For not "liking" turning air, you sure seem to turn a lot of it!!! this is another great inspiration piece for me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Oct 23, 2020)

Very nice, Barb! I’ve been wanting to try something like this, but haven’t found the right piece of wood yet.

I turned a couple of winged pieces Out of manzanita the a couple of weeks ago and had the same problem with tool marks So, i went to Harbor Freight and bought a 5” hook and loop oscillating sander. Same day, I checked Amazon and found a set of graduated grit sanding disks from 40 down to 800. That got all the tool marks out and shined it up real good... or well ...or.... anyway, it’s shines! Altogether, it cost me about $50, but it has increased the value of the first 3 pieces I used it on by twice that! That’s the tool you need for this job.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Barb (Oct 23, 2020)

Ken Martin said:


> Very nice, Barb! I’ve been wanting to try something like this, but haven’t found the right piece of wood yet.
> 
> I turned a couple of winged pieces Out of manzanita the a couple of weeks ago and had the same problem with tool marks So, i went to Harbor Freight and bought a 5” hook and loop oscillating sander. Same day, I checked Amazon and found a set of graduated grit sanding disks from 40 down to 800. That got all the tool marks out and shined it up real good... or well ...or.... anyway, it’s shines! Altogether, it cost me about $50, but it has increased the value of the first 3 pieces I used it on by twice that! That’s the tool you need for this job.


Right on! Thanks a bunch! I'll look into getting those. :)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Oct 24, 2020)

@Barb , here are a couple of pics of that bowl. You can still see a compression bruise if you look close, but the tool marks are gone. They were especially prominent on the wings. (Sorry so long, but I just took pics today.)

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 24, 2020)

Looks pretty darn cool from my angle. The biggest problem I have with any thin wall turning and especially if interrupted cuts is going back to recut areas where the piece has been thinned out and loses its strength. Sometimes even on final cuts can still have issues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb (Oct 24, 2020)

I don't see any marks at all. Looks sweet!


----------

